
Thought Bitcoin Was Dead? 2016 Is the Year It Goes Big - rlalwani
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/thought-bitcoin-was-dead-2016-is-the-year-it-goes-big/?mbid=nl_1516
======
NeutronBoy
Also, I've heard on the grapevine that 2016 is also the year of Linux on the
desktop!

All jokes aside, the article is just regurgitating whatever Coinbase has told
the author of the piece. Not a whole lot of content unfortunately.

